# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Homemade Roach Chow

## Crystal

I just whipped up a small batch of roach chow on a whim.  I have this awful coffee maker, passed around cuz nobody wants it, that looks and operates like it's from the 70's.  Never used it, but remembered it had a grinder so pulled it out.  
On a side note, I googled it and some jerk just sold it to someone on ebay for $30.  The description makes it sound great, but it's not, it's really not.  And it does NOT have auto shut-off, they lied.  That just makes me mad.  

So, I threw in cat food, oats, cheerios, and bran flakes, as that's what I have handy.  The roaches seem to like the bran flakes.  I don't know yet if the bugs like it, tho I gave some to them, including the crickets.  The crickets were interested.  

What else is good to use?  I know fish flakes are good, but I don't have fish so those I'd have to go buy.  What have you people used with success in making chow?

----------


## Jeff

Quality dog and cat kibble, baby cereals, fish food (from catfish feed to tropical flakes and algae wafers). I've thrown random bread items and other grain products that go stale or won't be eaten in there as well. I'll also throw in misc things like Crested Gecko Diet or Bearded Dragon Rep-Cal pellets if I'm feeling froggy.

I used to grind up my food, and it probably makes their life easier because they can spend less time breaking down large chunks of food and spend more time breeding and doing other roachie things, but I've found that it isn't all that necessary. Cockroaches are pretty excellent decomposers and can handle much of what you throw in there. This is particularly true if you have a stable population, because adults can more readily break down larger chunks to make them accessible for the smallest of nymphs. Cockroaches are also surprisingly selective in what they eat if you offer a good variety regularly. For example, when I offer chick feed and dog kibble at once, the chick feed will usually be attacked second and they will leave behind much of the corn and cellulose base. If fed just the chick feed, they will eat the majority if not all of it.

I think the gutload recipe you've developed is pretty solid - just keep a decent rotation and variety of salad items going through there as an additional nutrient supplement and moisture source and you'll have some nutritionally-packed feeder roaches. Preferably avoid lettuces and the like with low nutrient densities and focus on dark leafy greens and other fruits and veggies.

----------


## Crystal

> Quality dog and cat kibble, baby cereals, fish food (from catfish feed to tropical flakes and algae wafers). I've thrown random bread items and other grain products that go stale or won't be eaten in there as well. I'll also throw in misc things like Crested Gecko Diet or Bearded Dragon Rep-Cal pellets if I'm feeling froggy.
> 
> I used to grind up my food, and it probably makes their life easier because they can spend less time breaking down large chunks of food and spend more time breeding and doing other roachie things, but I've found that it isn't all that necessary. Cockroaches are pretty excellent decomposers and can handle much of what you throw in there. This is particularly true if you have a stable population, because adults can more readily break down larger chunks to make them accessible for the smallest of nymphs. Cockroaches are also surprisingly selective in what they eat if you offer a good variety regularly. For example, when I offer chick feed and dog kibble at once, the chick feed will usually be attacked second and they will leave behind much of the corn and cellulose base. If fed just the chick feed, they will eat the majority if not all of it.
> 
> I think the gutload recipe you've developed is pretty solid - just keep a decent rotation and variety of salad items going through there as an additional nutrient supplement and moisture source and you'll have some nutritionally-packed feeder roaches. Preferably avoid lettuces and the like with low nutrient densities and focus on dark leafy greens and other fruits and veggies.


Thanks! This was mostly for the little baby roaches I'm sending out.  That's what prompted it.  And having a batch of something around that I can give them seems like a good idea too.  

Everyone loves carrot chips.  That's the main veggie in baby bin, and adult bin gets constant oranges.  These are the things I have on hand cuz I love them too.  Not a proper variety but I only go shopping once a week, so no sense in grabbing an assortment.  I don't have enough roaches for them to devour everything before it goes bad in my fridge.  No oranges in baby bin, but when the latest pieces get more dehydrated and chomped on, I plan to move one in there.  Oranges are just so awesome in every way.  A carrot chip will dehydrate pretty fast in the large adult bin, and just be a sliver with bites taken out, but the oranges will always have another section protected by skin that you can break open and ta-da, "fresh" fruit.  The baby bin (right now) is much smaller and not heated.  I want them to stay small and feeder sized.  I have carrot chips most of the time because I snack on them too, but it would behoove me to just buy regular carrots and wash and cut them to size for the roaches/crickets and for myself.  And I just love oranges, so those never go to waste.  But they can't have my tomatoes, even if they were ok for them.  Mine.  Used to use kale for crickets, and I should go back to that for roaches and my sammiches.  In summer I'll try different fruits.  Didn't have much luck with apples, because I dislike red apples so I bought the green and maybe it was too tart for them.  I think meal worm beetles might enjoy apples slices, tho.  Right now they get carrots and they're happily raping and cannibalizing each other.  Some are eating those carrots, but I'm finding body parts too.  I read that sometimes they like to lay eggs in decapitated heads, and that the body part I'm talking about, so letting it be.

I agree about roaches being particular, which is part of why I've gone lazy just giving them things I know they'll eat.  I know that if I want them to eat a certain thing, like a new veggie or fruit, I'd have to remove the ones they know and love.  I'd get more takers on my dry food if I didn't have the produce in there.  There's always water crystals in adult bin as well.  It's big enough that the humidity stays ok, and humidity was huge for me when they were doing their adult molts.  Now I have a gauge and and an actual gauge, so I can relax about it.  Water crystals in cricket bin too, cuz tho they do get carrot chips like everyone else, I ignore them the most.  So I had a small mold problem the other night on some oats and now they can't be feeders for a bit.  Free pass for them and for me, cuz I dislike feeding them (to toad) anyway.  I'm just bad at it.  

Viva la bugs.

----------


## KrTreefrog2

In addition to powdered catfood, oats, and Cheerios, I've had success with dry mashed potato flakes and hen layer crumbles for calcium. As far as fresh foods go, they LOVE oranges! I swear they act like an afrodisiac; put some in the breeder bin and there will be a baby boom shortly thereafter. I've also never seen roaches turn down carrots or bananas. 

Oh, and as far as cannibalism, a couple here and there is normal, but I can say from experience that if they are not fed for a period of time, there will be cannibalism on a mass scale. When I moved a while back, I forgot to feed my roaches for about a week amidst all the confusion. Needless to say, any roach under 1/2" was no more. I felt really bad about that...

----------


## Crystal

Yesterday I purchased a jar of tropical fish flakes for extra protein online.  I always have potato flakes on hand, I love em.  Read the label and it mostly offers carbs, potassium, and some vit C.  Worth a try.  I was considering adding wheat bran, as I have it for my meal worm breeding attempt, but I think it's too pricey and I give them bran flake cereal anyway.  They really seem to like it.  
And oranges, oh yes.  I dunno if it's an aphrodisiac; they've had orange slices almost since I got them and I got them as sub-adults.  Just tonight, I was looking for any new litters (there were) and peeked under a piece of beverage holder, placing it on the oranges.  When I went to put it back, 2 lady roaches that had been hiding in it were chomping away at orange slices.  Neither ran away to hide, just kept eating.  One had her ootheca hanging out. It wasn't brown, it was nearly white.  I assume that means it's almost ready (or brand new?  some of the roaches who have already given birth are already being courted by the males), and wondered for a moment if she would give birth right there.  Not quite that ready tho.  As long as she doesn't drop it.  
I think oranges are so great because they're a long lasting food and moisture source.  As long as you don't place anything over them, they don't mold up, and individual piece are protected by a skin that holds in the moisture.  I change out my oranges once a week, and there's still good orange meat in old ones if you break open a piece.  
Guessing you removed the produce while moving?  And don't feel bad, bugs do what bugs do.

Oh, and no one gives a doodle about my chow in breeder bin.  As far as I can tell.  The crickets, who get less attention and fresh produce, love it the most.  The babies only get carrots so they too like the chow.  The breeder bin is the only one with oranges.

----------


## demon amphibians

> Yesterday I purchased a jar of tropical fish flakes for extra protein online. I always have potato flakes on hand, I love em. Read the label and it mostly offers carbs, potassium, and some vit C. Worth a try. I was considering adding wheat bran, as I have it for my meal worm breeding attempt, but I think it's too pricey and I give them bran flake cereal anyway. They really seem to like it. 
> And oranges, oh yes. I dunno if it's an aphrodisiac; they've had orange slices almost since I got them and I got them as sub-adults. Just tonight, I was looking for any new litters (there were) and peeked under a piece of beverage holder, placing it on the oranges. When I went to put it back, 2 lady roaches that had been hiding in it were chomping away at orange slices. Neither ran away to hide, just kept eating. One had her ootheca hanging out. It wasn't brown, it was nearly white. I assume that means it's almost ready (or brand new? some of the roaches who have already given birth are already being courted by the males), and wondered for a moment if she would give birth right there. Not quite that ready tho. As long as she doesn't drop it. 
> I think oranges are so great because they're a long lasting food and moisture source. As long as you don't place anything over them, they don't mold up, and individual piece are protected by a skin that holds in the moisture. I change out my oranges once a week, and there's still good orange meat in old ones if you break open a piece. 
> Guessing you removed the produce while moving? And don't feel bad, bugs do what bugs do.
> 
> Oh, and no one gives a doodle about my chow in breeder bin. As far as I can tell. The crickets, who get less attention and fresh produce, love it the most. The babies only get carrots so they too like the chow. The breeder bin is the only one with oranges.


All this stuff is good for your roaches. yoshimi red apples is what they really like i think they may even like these more then oranges. Granny smith apples in particular. The chicken mash and corn flakes are also very usful dry foods. I use milk bones. they will eat these over most dry foods. I dont mash them i put them in whole. They are very cheap as well maybe 1-2 bucks for one box. Another dry food they love is popcorn.
Have any of you tried to use a wet blend? I have a method i use and the roaches take this over everything every time. I take dog food, cheerios, and cornflakes and let it soak it water until it is mushy then i will shred up a few carrots add a little bit of fish flakes and maybe some other leafy veggies then blend well I have also used corn meal, and whole wheat flower, un used steamed rice and quinua. Basiclly I use things out of the fridge if its getting ready to go bad and i dont intend to use it.(exept for meat and dariy products) I blend it all together I make sure it is a little runny. I put the mixuture in a bowl and then add the chicken mash to make a paste out of it. This is my main staple for my roaches and they love it. If  you try this method remember to remove anything that is left over by the second day. you dont want mold. 

Think about it roaches are the ultimate recycling machines. They will eat stale bread, crackers tortillas and other bread items and grains. They eat most fruits and veggies too. You really shouldnt be going out of your way to find food for these things. Mostly all i buy for my roaches is chicken mash, and milk bones. Everything else i feed them are things i already have around the house. They love brown banana's, apple cores, they will completly clean mango seeds, old avocados etc. I hate for things to go to waste that is a little part of the reason why i like these things so much.

----------


## Crystal

> All this stuff is good for your roaches. yoshimi red apples is what they really like i think they may even like these more then oranges. Granny smith apples in particular. The chicken mash and corn flakes are also very usful dry foods. I use milk bones. they will eat these over most dry foods. I dont mash them i put them in whole. They are very cheap as well maybe 1-2 bucks for one box. Another dry food they love is popcorn.
> Have any of you tried to use a wet blend? I have a method i use and the roaches take this over everything every time. I take dog food, cheerios, and cornflakes and let it soak it water until it is mushy then i will shred up a few carrots add a little bit of fish flakes and maybe some other leafy veggies then blend well I have also used corn meal, and whole wheat flower, un used steamed rice and quinua. Basiclly I use things out of the fridge if its getting ready to go bad and i dont intend to use it.(exept for meat and dariy products) I blend it all together I make sure it is a little runny. I put the mixuture in a bowl and then add the chicken mash to make a paste out of it. This is my main staple for my roaches and they love it. If  you try this method remember to remove anything that is left over by the second day. you dont want mold. 
> 
> Think about it roaches are the ultimate recycling machines. They will eat stale bread, crackers tortillas and other bread items and grains. They eat most fruits and veggies too. You really shouldnt be going out of your way to find food for these things. Mostly all i buy for my roaches is chicken mash, and milk bones. Everything else i feed them are things i already have around the house. They love brown banana's, apple cores, they will completly clean mango seeds, old avocados etc. I hate for things to go to waste that is a little part of the reason why i like these things so much.


Sounds interesting, making a wet blend.  But I'd need to price chicken mash at tractor store.  I have rephasdy (sp?) bug burger (it's a gel) but i can't stand the smell of heating it up.  And they only took a few bites anyway.  I, too, hate wasting food.  I give them what I have around the house, and at times, since my bugs eat mostly oranges, carrots, and old-fashioned oatmeal, that's what I eat too.  All the cereal is cereal I enjoy.  The only thing I've purchased that is only for bugs, is the fish flakes.  My bank had a 20% cash back promotion with petsmart so I bought big bottle of water conditioner, fish flakes, and feather cat toys.  They say they've shipped, but no updates on usps for days.  Annoying, cuz they'd better ship and charge my card before promotion runs out.  And I need that conditioner, soon.

----------


## Crystal

Everybody loves fish flakes.  Fastest disappearing food item I've ever put in an insect bin.  They could just be trampling them into a fine dust and fooling me but flakes are brightly colored so I think I'd still see evidence.  Of course I can't rule out tropical hoodlum fish breaking in at night.

----------


## unkempt1

Hey Crystal... first off, thanks for the friend request! You can always PM me with roach, pacman, or bearded dragon questions any time! If I can't answer them I won't BS you.  :Topsy Turvy: 

As it relates to your roach chow not being popular, I think you're missing something sweet. I know bran flakes do have *some* sweetness to them, but this is what I use in my chow and it works really well: 

2 parts dog food
3 parts Cheerios
a few dashes of raisin bran
a few dashes of coconut flakes
2 parts soy flour
1 part rolled oats (if I have some laying around)

The coconut flakes are really my secret weapon when it comes to enticing the roaches. I added them on a whim because my wife was going to throw them out. I was considering something sweet to add, because when I added the soy flour, the roaches wouldn't eat the chow unless I pretty much starved them. After adding the coconut they really started tearing through it. I use the oats because it "waters down" the protein from the dog food and soy flour and, more importantly, makes the coffee grinder I use easier to clean. 

Other than that, I add the soy flour at the end and shake the plastic baggie to mix it all up (it's already powder, after all). They will choose this over veggies every time. I have also noticed that they choose it over fruits if I have freshly ground a new batch and immediately offer them some. Maybe it has something to do with oils or a smell it produces so soon after grinding? After its been in the bag a few days they will only choose it over veggies, but its better than when I didn't use the coconut flakes. Feel free to try it out and, if you do, let me know how well it works for you!  :Pride:

----------

yoshimi

----------


## Crystal

You're right, there's nothing really enticing in it.  Were they the un-sweetened kind?  I have no doubt they'd go nuts for sugar, but I don't know what it'd do to them.  I'd think coconut would be sweet enough on it's own, compared to the rest of what I put in, which is bland.  I'll keep it in mind when I go shopping.  If the roaches still don't like it, I'll make a cake or something.

----------

